# My cats



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Here are pics of Katara our rescue Cheetoh Cat...she does shed but its a small amount. She has a lot of health problems so she keeps to herself most of the time, but adores all the dogs! She has blue eyes, but I have never been able to catch her with her eyes open to take a picture to show them off.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

This is Cleo our Sphynx...she has a bit of fur on her nose and ears. She is my cat and comes when called and loves to chase her toys! She tolerates the dogs, but doesn't love them like some of the other cats do! She is not above curling up with our Chinese Crested for a nap from time to time though!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Here are the Donskoy Cat girls, Shimmer and Toph, they are sisters from the same litter. One has a curly coat like a poodles (non-shedding) and Toph has a very sparse coat and will be 90% bald by 2 yrs old. They have a gene that makes them loose their hair, but unlike shedding, its doesn't grow back. They both LOVE to play with the dogs and pretty much act like little dogs themselves.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I like Cleo, Sphynx's are just so...different!

Better get her a sweater for Christmas.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Your kities are lovely. I have always liked sphynx's. Honestly I've always like hairless animals of any kind. Sure wish my cats didn't shed much, I think we have more cat hair in our house than dog hair and the dog's out number the cats 2:1 

Sad to say but I actulay caught myself considering wether or not numerous bites and scratches would be worth shaving the cats.. So far the answer to that is NO. LoL, I actuay quite my last grooming job because they were making me do cats (sometimes 5-6 a week!) and I got sick of being sore and scratched all the time.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Your Cats are gorgeous 

I've never heard of a Donskoy and I'm guessing the Cheetoh is like a Bengal?

I love cats, if it was not for my brother I would be a complete cat person...well with a Poodle or two running around haha! My favorite breed of cat is the Scottish Fold.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

To be honest I am not a HUGE cat person...but my hubby IS! He has always had cats around, until me...but when I found out their were breeds that were somewhat hypo-allergenic I did some research! You can google Donskoy or Don Sphynx cats and find tons of info. 

Yes the Cheetohs are a lot like the Bengals I guess...Katara was a rescue so to be honest I don't much about the breed....just that she is a sweet heart!

We are lucky they all love to lay in the play pen together under the warming light...keeps us from having to try to put sweaters on them!

I will post more pics of them here in a few!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

More pics of kitties enjoying the heat lamp we have for them. We leave it on all the time and usually there is at least 1 cat in there, normally 3-5! Cleo prefers to sleep in the kitchen cupboard...I will try to get a picture of that!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Can't wait to see the kitty in the cupboard! When we moved into this house, we had to get creative in order to keep the cats out of the cabnets, it drove me crazy for about a week. Now we have to keep them out of the christmas tree lol.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Haha I Googled them as soon as I posted, it seams they are the Russian version of the Sphynx.

Awww, the playpen pictures are too cute! 

Yeah cats a cupboards go hand in hand. My Grans cat Holt like to lay on the counters and tables.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

She is laying in there right now...next to the oranges. I will get the picture up soon.

Yes Purple that is exactly how I would describe them! Some of them have coats like a poodle, others are like a Chinese Crested with just patches of non-shedding hair as adult, then others are born bald and stay bald...then other have a peachy fuzz all over them at birth then become bald within a few days. Its really wild! I have never had any kittens or anything like that but I think the different coat-types are neat. 

The cats (Russia ones) themselves are very loving and playful...they sleep and play with the dogs! Every night you can hear Raven and Dilemma chasing each other up and down the stairs. Normally Casey is in hot pursuit of Raven then sometimes Toph will jump in and it will go CAT DOG DOG CAT through the house.

Katara is just a typical cat that happens to like dogs...she keeps to herself but will come if food or petting is involved. She isn't one to play but she is very patient with the puppies chewing on her ears. All of my cats are fully clawed...I don't believe in de-clawing myself.

Cleo the Sphynx is just a different cat altogether. She is very very dog-like! She will come when called, meows if you say her name, loves to chase balls or stuffed cat toys and follows me from room to room if she feels I am ignoring her. I think of the cats she is alpha...she isn't one to want to try to snuggle up with the others. She also isn't a big fan of the dogs, but adores puppies that are her size or smaller! 

She isn't very big...I always thought Sphynx were bigger cats. She weighs about 6 lbs and is neither fat nor thin. The sisters are both in the 7-8 lb range and Dillema is the biggest at 8.5 lbs. Poor Katara (who is allergic to EVERYTHING) weighs in at 6 lbs but she is much taller and longer than Cleo. She has improved since I put her on the chicken/veggie diet with free feeding dry, too.


----------

